# Contest



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok I think that some of us spend too much time on AT and not enough time actually shooting. So for those who are interested, we're going to have a contest to see who can shoot the most arrows in one week.

Rules:

1 Everyday you have to post how many arrows you shoot. If you do not post, it doesn't count.

2 No estimating allowed. If you are going to participate, then you have to record how many arrows you shoot- if you shoot 28 one day, do not say you shot 30. If you forgot, to bad.

3 No whining about why you couldn't shoot one day or whatever.

4 No cheating.

5 Dedicated archers only- do not enter contest if you are only going to post once.

6 No bragging or putting down others because they didn't shoot as much.


Those are the rules, break one your out. This thread is for me to see who is entering only. I will let you all know in advance when it starts after I have all participants recorded, andthen I will make a new thread called Contest Tally. If this works to get people off their butts and outside then I may extend it or start a longer one. If you have questions PM me this is only for entering. I will participate too. Go ahead and sign up.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in!!!
But how can you confirm that this certain archer shoot the number of arrows is saying


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

yea i shoot everynight everyday but im not doing this because youll get people just saying random numbers we all know it wont be fair


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I would, but at this stage in the season, I shoot one arrow right before I go to bed, so I have to make it count. Do this in the summer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea i shoot everynight everyday but im not doing this because youll get people just saying random numbers we all know it wont be fair


Here's an idea, they have to show the number and the pictures of all the shots, that also means larger amounts of arrows at a time.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

aaw crap. we just sold my bow and I didn't get a new one yet!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Here's an idea, they have to show the number and the pictures of all the shots, that also means larger amounts of arrows at a time.


im not taking pictures of the 3D targets every time i shoot but im shooting indoor tomorrow night and have too shoot 60 rounds of 3 arrows


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> Here's an idea, they have to show the number and the pictures of all the shots, that also means larger amounts of arrows at a time.


we could do that. but for me all of my shots are in the x so all the pictures would look the same.:teeth:

when do we start counting? can we post yesterday's count today? or do i have to wait untill i shoot tonight?

if we are starting on yesterday, I shot 99 arrows exactly. 30 ends of 3 arrows (totalling 896) and two practice ends.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

it will be a little bad for arrows if u shoot a lot of them at one target.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

master hunter said:


> it will be a little bad for arrows if u shoot a lot of them at one target.


The arrows that i shoot out of my hunting bows Beman 400 camo hunters ive been shooting the same arrows for 5-6 years out of 4 different bows and theyre still perfect and theyre lower end arrows


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Any other season I'd be in. But between school and the crippling cold, I'm lucky if I can squeeze in 10 arrows a day. Today I couldn't even go out.

I'll try, but it's gonna be really sad.

Unless my dad lets me start shooting in the garage? Hmm...


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok everyone, we are going to trust each other that we have all given real numbers, no questions asked once you post it unless it's like 1000. For any person who is thinking of posting a number but hasn't actually shot that many arrows, then they are idiots who cheat because they can't win at anything. PM me if you want in. Contest starts Sunday and lasts for a week.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Any other season I'd be in. But between school and the crippling cold, I'm lucky if I can squeeze in 10 arrows a day. Today I couldn't even go out.
> 
> I'll try, but it's gonna be really sad.
> 
> Unless my dad lets me start shooting in the garage? Hmm...


it isnt that cold in PA i was out hunting tonight with alot of clothes on but didnt really get cold at all. its cold but no lie im still wearing shorts everyday the only time ive wore pants yet is hunting


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

im in!!!!!!! ill be hard to beat though since i shoot ALOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ok so everytime we shoot take a picture and put it on here is that what we are doing?


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

NO PICTURES. I am trusting people not to cheat, besides, if every time we shot a group and took a picture there would be thousands and the mods would shut it down for taken so much space.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> it isnt that cold in PA i was out hunting tonight with alot of clothes on but didnt really get cold at all. its cold but no lie im still wearing shorts everyday the only time ive wore pants yet is hunting


Try shooting a 76# longbow that gets stiffer in the cold with fingers protected only with a slight shooting glove in the driving wind. Suddenly you'll see what I mean.

Do we have to send you a PM to be in?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Try shooting a 76# longbow that gets stiffer in the cold with fingers protected only with a slight shooting glove in the driving wind. Suddenly you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Do we have to send you a PM to be in?


I'm shooting 65 & a67 pound compounds with nothing by a release in the cold wind


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> I'm shooting 65 & a67 pound compounds with nothing by a release in the cold wind


Compounds are easier to get back because of let-off, a realease helps get it back by using more muscles.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, you have to send me a PM to get on the list. It starts Sunday.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

So far stickbow hunter, bowboy0, hoytarchery999, and I are the only participants, anyone else? PM me.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ill play along =]


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

Either way i've allways made a diary with the number of arrows i shoot each practise 


"So far stickbow hunter, bowboy0, hoytarchery999, and I are the only participants, anyone else? PM me."
PS I was the first one saying i was in bowhunter -.-


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> I'm shooting 65 & a67 pound compounds with nothing by a release in the cold wind


If your fingers get cold (with finger release), your release goes down the drain. And a 76# longbow is like an 85#-90# compound.

I'm in.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

65 and 67 pounds compound? :S you do Fita target shooting?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

João_Almeida said:


> PS I was the first one saying i was in bowhunter -.-


You were meant to PM him.



bowhunter502 said:


> PM me if you want in.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> we could do that. but for me all of my shots are in the x so all the pictures would look the same.:teeth:
> 
> when do we start counting? can we post yesterday's count today? or do i have to wait untill i shoot tonight?
> 
> if we are starting on yesterday, I shot 99 arrows exactly. 30 ends of 3 arrows (totalling 896) and two practice ends.


Just shoot as many arrows in one round as u can.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am glad it starts soon, because I need to practice a lot this week since this Christmas, i'm goin' up to Ohio and I will bowhunt there a lot and a little bit of muzzleloader hunting.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

counts me out the new bow aint got hear yet


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ok bowhunter wen ar u going to officially start this thing??


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

It start's Sunday and lasts for 1 week. The participants so far are stickbow hunter, bowboy0, hoytarchery999, bow slayer, BIGBC, Ignition kid, Kegan, João_Almeida and myself.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

bowhunter502 said:


> It start's Sunday and lasts for 1 week. The participants so far are stickbow hunter, bowboy0, hoytarchery999, bow slayer, BIGBC, Ignition kid, Kegan, João_Almeida and myself.


alright im in. and is it this sunday the 14th rite


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes the 14th.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Need more arrows...*

I counted the number of arrows I got off last night. One hour of shooting, 37 quivers- only 74 shots. I only have two practice arrows left- which means I need to get the batch I'm working on finished up pretty soon!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

master hunter is also paticipating.:teeth:


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

im in


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

im in. we have half days next week soo il shoot a bunch


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Getting ready...*

Here's the target I set up in the garage to start shooting more in this ugly weather. It's my foam butt, half a pair of blue jeans, and a sheet with folded up over it. It's a five yard shot, but the arrow bounce right back and it's warm (and I can also listen to music while shooting). Now I just need to finish up my new arrows. 

If nothing else, the great deal of shooting (not as much walking and retrieving) will build up muscular strength.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Here's the target I set up in the garage to start shooting more in this ugly weather. It's my foam butt, half a pair of blue jeans, and a sheet with folded up over it. It's a five yard shot, but the arrow bounce right back and it's warm (and I can also listen to music while shooting). Now I just need to finish up my new arrows.
> 
> If nothing else, the great deal of shooting (not as much walking and retrieving) will build up muscular strength.


hey kegan im trying too stay out of the wind and cold somewhat doesnt really bother me but am trying too practice for the indoor league and there is no where at my house to practice that is 20yds inside do you think if i practice at 12yds shooting at the block in my dads garage it will help me at all for 20yds because im really not sure


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> hey kegan im trying too stay out of the wind and cold somewhat doesnt really bother me but am trying too practice for the indoor league and there is no where at my house to practice that is 20yds inside do you think if i practice at 12yds shooting at the block in my dads garage it will help me at all for 20yds because im really not sure


Yup- just shoot for form. Go over every little detail and nuance of your form in detail at close range. Once you get to long range, the only difference should be a little elevating. Howard Hill, the greatest archer of all time, would shoot 100 arrows close to the target at the beginning of a session to ingrain good form.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll build A bow by Sunday, If that counts. If so Im in.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Yup- just shoot for form. Go over every little detail and nuance of your form in detail at close range. Once you get to long range, the only difference should be a little elevating. Howard Hill, the greatest archer of all time, would shoot 100 arrows close to the target at the beginning of a session to ingrain good form.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks it does help but my hole problem is i dont know the proper form no one ever taught me how to shoot really i mean my dad helps but he really doesnt know because noone ever taught him either every time i go too shoot somewhere people tell me im doin all kinds of stuff wrong when not too brag or anything i litterally smoke everyone i shoot against im very good with my 38 ultra through spring too fall we shoot 3D at a different place every sunday sometime at my house every night by myself yes we have a 20 target 3D course but we shoot in groups of 5 people and i came in first every time but twice but i dont know if the proper form would make me better or not i mean i heard that i lean back and also punch the trigger but im just not sure what it is.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll build a bow by sunday, If thats legal. If it is then I'm in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> also punch the trigger but im just not sure what it is.


Well if you punch the trigger than you have target panic. I had it a few yrs ago. what you need to do is when ur at full draw when you put the kisser in ur mouth you need to put ur finger on the tigger . it worked for me. think about what u have to do. Its *mind-over-matter* i hope this helps.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Well if you punch the trigger than you have target panic. I had it a few yrs ago. what you need to do is when ur at full draw when you put the kisser in ur mouth you need to put ur finger on the tigger . it worked for me. think about what u have to do. Its *mind-over-matter* i hope this helps.


yea but im shooting fine and everytime i try too do something like that i forget like ill shoot better if after i shoot dont let the bow drop and hold it strait up but i usually forget and let the bow drop but im still shooting good.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PA3-DArcher4- that better count or I'm hosed!!!

hoytarchery999- there are a number of videos out there that can cover form. For traditional archery, _Hitting 'Em Like Howard Hill_ taught me how to shoot properly. But what you can do is go through your shooting sequence on a good shot- note each thing you did and mark it down. When you make a good shot after wards, check again and see if it matches to the others. Keep going through until you can isolate every little step, and pratice them over and over until they become more natural than breathing. Howard Hill, the greatest archer of all time, didn't have textbook perfect form- but he practiced almost 800 shots a day, every day. It wasn't perfect, but he knew his form into detail, and practiced it until he could shoot dimes out of the air and handle drawing a 110# hunting longbow with comfort and ease.

If you're getting the results you want, observe what's getting you that success. The three C's to archery are _concentration, confidence_, and _consistency._


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

one of the most affective ways is to take pix of u shootin and post em AT. Put it in the adults section so they can critique them


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea but im shooting fine and everytime i try too do something like that i forget like ill shoot better if after i shoot dont let the bow drop and hold it strait up but i usually forget and let the bow drop but im still shooting good.


post some pics on here I and alot of other people are will to hel you with your form


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> post some pics on here I and alot of other people are will to hel you with your form


Yup! We will try and do our best on getting you taking care of.

Jake


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bowboy0 said:


> Yup! We will try and do our best on getting you taking care of.
> 
> Jake


yep most often the simplest things can make a big difference in your shooting


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

A suggestion is that FITA shooters make a record diary of their scores so we can compare and watch the improvements


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

João_Almeida said:


> A suggestion is that FITA shooters make a record diary of their scores so we can compare and watch the improvements


good idea man! i kinda have one going right now. if we could get some more people doing that this could be really good. :teeth:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Here we go- already. I got 13 arrows made up and ready to go. Today I managed about 143 shots in about thirty minutes. 

So what do we do, just count up and tell everyone the next day?


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

I will give a free stick of Trophy Blend to the winner of this contest, but all shooters must be honst "NO CHEATING" If you are going to cheat at such an easy game, then don't play. Let he others have fun.

Mark Mason
President/CEO
Trophy Blend Scents


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Mark that will help to motivate some people. I'll post a thread late tonite called "Contest Count". Only post your numbers and don't cheat. You may start shooting whenever you get up tommorow till Saturday (the 20th) at midnite. I will then count up the scores and post the winners.:smile:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bowhunter502 said:


> Thanks Mark that will help to motivate some people. I'll post a thread late tonite called "Contest Count". Only post your numbers and don't cheat. You may start shooting whenever you get up tommorow till Saturday (the 20th) at midnite. I will then count up the scores and post the winners.:smile:


how many people are in the contest now


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Are you kidding me?!?*

I went out shootig this morning, not only for the contest but to relax after un unpleasnet eveing, and the nock on the top limb of my bow split down the limb.

So now I've got to fix that and try and use my brother's longbow in the mean time, while I try to get some dry wood for a new bow (I can fix this, but I'd still feel ebtter with a new one).

I'm never using this style of nock again.


----------



## swampbowhunter (Dec 14, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> I would, but at this stage in the season, I shoot one arrow right before I go to bed, so I have to make it count. Do this in the summer


Agreed with "do it in the summer" cause right now its 5 degrees above TOPS and with the snow i'm snowmobiling and trapping A LOT!!!!!!!!!


----------

